# Iris and Honey's kidding thread!



## JayRo626 (Jun 16, 2015)

So, I had our buck, Sir William(Avatar picture.) Running with our does from January to April. And, since we're most likely planning on keeping some doelings if they have some, we sold the buck, since we'd need a new one for breeding. Anyways, our one Nigerian Dwarf, Honey(Polled) is due any day! She's had a very large milk sack for about 6 weeks. She's also huge. I'm not sure when our mini Alpine, Iris would be due, or even if she if pregnant. The earliest possible due date for her is end of June/early July. I'll try to include some pictures of them. They were both bred to a tri-colored, blue-eyed Nigerian Dwarf. The pictures are from three weeks ago.

How many do you think Honey will have?


----------



## animalmom (Jun 17, 2015)

OK, I voted.  Your action shots of the girls "dancing" are very good.

You will keep us posted with the progress on Honey and Iris won't you?  and... and... and pictures too, please and thank you.


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 17, 2015)

I sure will! I'm so excited to see the babies. She seems bigger since these pictures were taken. We took those right before our mini-vacation, incase she had some while we were away. Nope! Lol. I can't wait to see(Hopefully!) Tri colored, blue-eyed, polled doelings! Lol!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 20, 2015)

Any new kids yet?


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 20, 2015)

Not yet. *Sighs*  I took pictures a couple days ago, and I'll try to upload those pictures.

I do have babies though! Lol. My mouse had seven pinks last night.


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 20, 2015)

Here are some pictures of three days ago. And just for the heck of it, I threw in a picture of Iris. Lol. Okay, new question. _When_ do y'all think she'll have some?


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 20, 2015)

animalmom said:


> OK, I voted.  Your action shots of the girls "dancing" are very good.
> 
> You will keep us posted with the progress on Honey and Iris won't you?  and... and... and pictures too, please and thank you.



As you asked for! Lol. I uploaded ten(?) Now, since there are three different votes, I have to ask. Did you vote for twins or triplets?


----------



## animalmom (Jun 20, 2015)

@JayRo626, I voted twins and stick with my prediction.  That Iris is a real showgirl, isn't she!  Is Honey doing any of the following:  pawing the ground, staring off into space, murmuring to her belly?  From the pictures it looks like she's holding her tail differently...but all that could still mean a couple weeks.  Does will deliver when they darn well want to and not before!  The Doe Code rules.

Good luck with Honey!


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 20, 2015)

She sure is! xD. We bottle fed her from 4 weeks(Got her and Honey at the same place, around this time last year. Honey was already weaned) And she's a pain!! Will not leave us alone xD. She is ALWAYS jumping on me. Oi. So, I think Honey was bred(No sooner than) Nine months old. I haven't really noticed any of those, however as I think you can tell in one of the pictures she started to get a little more 'hollow' about a week ago, and she has been holding her tail like that for a while. She's also been a little more 'puffy' for a while too.


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 23, 2015)

She had them!!! Born today, during the storm at around 10:30. We were watching Jurassic World in the drive in, when my mother called as the first was being born. Twin bucklings. The first is a black and white with blue eyes, possibly polled. The second is a beautiful tri color with brown eyes. I'm thinking he's horned. Naturally, we had to give them stop names. And, since the Raptors on JW were named Charlie, Delta, Echo and Bleu, we named the black and white Bleu Thunder, and the tri Delta Storm. We will probably start bottle feeding at 3-4 weeks, and milk Honey. Might sell them as bottle babies.


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 23, 2015)

I think Iris will kid in a month or so. I'm thinking a single.


----------



## animalmom (Jun 23, 2015)

Congrats on the twins.  Can I guess them or what!  Oh, please don't forget the pictures.  Many thanks.


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 23, 2015)

Will do! She clearly doesn't listen to me though. I told her, "Honey, you have to have triplet girls. All tri colored, polled, and blue eyed." But, nope! Two twin boys. Lol. Bleu is adorable, and so friendly. I normally don't like black and white, but with his blue eyes and polled-ness(Lol.) He's adorable. Haven't weighed them yet.


----------



## animalmom (Jun 23, 2015)

Wait, what do you mean "listen to me"?  Your goats listen to you?  Mine usually hold up a hoof, go "yeah, yeah, yeah the ears are tired so talk to the hoof."  Of course if there are treats in the hand they are a wee bit more likely to appear to listen, but one just never really knows.


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 23, 2015)

Lol, yeah. I guess I'll have to start telling Iris to have twin bucklings. Then, she'll have triplet doelings! Lol. She isn't very big, and she still has at least at the very earliest two weeks to go(I think.), and I'm thinking she's going to have a single buckling, or twin girls. Some blue-eyed girls, please! Lol.


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 23, 2015)

Here are a couple! Bleu Lightning and Delta Storm with their mommy Honey!


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 23, 2015)

Okay, now I have a question. Can I worm Honey while she's nursing? I use SafeGuard worming. Both her and Iris(Iris especially) Really need to be wormed. If I wormed Iris while pregnant or Honey while nursing, will it harm the kids?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 23, 2015)

Congrats! 

I have been watching your thread  I thought she would have twins! Sorry about the unnecessary accessories, but they are beautiful, stinking adorable & HEALTHY! 

You can worm your does with SafeGuard  but it is better to do a fecal first. Do you know what type of parasites you are dealing with? Does typically need to be wormed after kidding. Are you using the FAMACHA method or a schedule?


Have you ever pulled a 4 week old kid before? If I pull I do it at birth, I have never done it that late. How hard is it to get the kids onto a bottle? I had to pull some meat goat kids for someone before, they were several days old and they were total BRATS about it


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 23, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 23, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 23, 2015)

JayRo626 said:


> She had them!!! Born today, during the storm at around 10:30. We were watching Jurassic World in the drive in, when my mother called as the first was being born. Twin bucklings. The first is a black and white with blue eyes, possibly polled. The second is a beautiful tri color with brown eyes. I'm thinking he's horned. Naturally, we had to give them stop names. And, since the Raptors on JW were named Charlie, Delta, Echo and Bleu, we named the black and white Bleu Thunder, and the tri Delta Storm. We will probably start bottle feeding at 3-4 weeks, and milk Honey. Might sell them as bottle babies.


You might better try to get them to take a bottle some now
Hard to switch one at that age
But in my experience it's easier to get a buckling to take a bottle when older that hasn't had one before than it is with a doe


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 23, 2015)

@goatwhisperer: I have never switched a baby to a bottle, these our my first babies, and other than a Pygmy wether I had as a child(Which actually looked kind of like Bleu.) These goats are my first, lol. Iris I got as a bottle baby at 4 weeks, and she was dam raised before I got her, she took the bottle really well.

@OneFineAcre: I was planning on giving them a bottle before, but still letting them nurse from their dam, to get them used to it, if you know what I mean, lol.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 24, 2015)

Congrats on the new babies!!! they are absolute dolls! Good luck!


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 24, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> Congrats on the new babies!!! they are absolute dolls! Good luck!



Thanks! I guess it's a good thing that they're bucklings, or they wouldn't be leaving!!!


----------



## JayRo626 (Aug 3, 2015)

Speaking of leaving!

The babies are now six weeks today, and we decided to get out of goats. SOOOO, babies, mommy AND Iris are all for sale! It'll be $500 obo for all of them(Iris still possibly preg.) And you can see my post in the Buy, Sell, Trade


----------

